# [hw]Aggiunta nuovi componenti...

## marco86

Ciao ragazzi

Ho potuto riunire il mio PC, xk avevo dei pezzi montati su un'altro!

Allora, prima avevo

/dev/hda --->30giga con solo gentoo

/cdroms/cdrom ---> lettore cd

adesso mi ritrovo con:

/dev/hda-->quello di prima con gentoo

/dev/hdb-->hd da 80giga con documenti e varie (unica partizione hdb1)

/dev/hdc-->da 60 giga, con 30giga x win98 e 30 giga per W2K

invece del lettore cd un masterizzatore!

Bene, detto questo monto il mio hd da 80 giga come Home e no problem, quando passo ad attaccare l'HD con i 2 winzoz del c***o la fine, mi da un messaggio di errore di LILO, not found timestap o una cosa del genere!

Beh, basta settatare il lilo.conf e dirgli ceh /dev/hdc1 contiene il loader di winzoz, per scegliere la versione di winzoz da caricare e(98 o 2000)

Allora metto il cd live, faccio tutti i vari passaggini, setto il LILO ma quando do 

```
 /sbin/lilo
```

 mi dice ke il file che cerca nella cartella /boot/kernel......non c'è, è infatti è cosi, ho controllato e non c'è! 

cosa posso fare?

per il masterizzatore devo solo abilitare l'emulazione dei dischi sSCSI dal kernel vero?

grazie mille

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare il tuo lilo.conf e l'errore esatto del comando lilo -v?

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> mi dice ke il file che cerca nella cartella /boot/kernel......non c'è, è infatti è cosi, ho controllato e non c'è! 
> 
> 

 

Domanda stupida: Hai montato la partizione di /boot?

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postare il tuo lilo.conf e l'errore esatto del comando lilo -v?

 

eccolo...

```

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=50

lba32

default=linux

# Per utenti che hanno usato il genkernel scaricato precedentemente

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.25-gentoo-r4

  label=linux

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3"

  initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.25-gentoo-r4

  other=/dev/hdc1

  label=windows

```

ed ecco l'errore...

```

Linux02 root # /sbin/lilo

Fatal: open /boot/kernel-2.4.25-gentoo-r4: No such file or directory

Linux02 root #

```

Puo servire altro?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Puo servire altro?

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Domanda stupida: Hai montato la partizione di /boot?

 

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Domanda stupida: Hai montato la partizione di /boot?

 

Ma che danno, fi sa di no....

quindi devo fare 

```

mount /dev/hda1 /gentoo/boot

```

sono proprio un n00b, non mi è ancora troppo in testa sta storia delle partizioni montate o no per motivi di sicurezza!

Cmq, è possibile fare quello che chiedevo sopra?

ciòè, che se scelgo windows dal menù di lilo mi carica i menu di winzoz dai quali posso scegliere se usare il 98 o il 2000?

per abilitare il supporto scsi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> ciòè, che se scelgo windows dal menù di lilo mi carica i menu di winzoz dai quali posso scegliere se usare il 98 o il 2000?

 

Questo non penso, cioe' come hai messo mi sa che ti fa partire win 2000 e dovresti mettere una cosa del genere per win 98. Comunque non ne sono sicuro

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> per abilitare il supporto scsi?

 

Devi ricpmpilare il kernel mettendo il supporto scsi

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *marconordkapp wrote:*   ciòè, che se scelgo windows dal menù di lilo mi carica i menu di winzoz dai quali posso scegliere se usare il 98 o il 2000? 
> 
> Questo non penso, cioe' come hai messo mi sa che ti fa partire win 2000 e dovresti mettere una cosa del genere per win 98. Comunque non ne sono sicuro

 

Se non ho capito male quello che vuoi fare dovrebbe essere possibile, almeno, con grub io ero riuscito a passare al menu dove chiedeva tra un 2000 e un 2000Server.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se non ho capito male quello che vuoi fare dovrebbe essere possibile, almeno, con grub io ero riuscito a passare al menu dove chiedeva tra un 2000 e un 2000Server.

 

Ma non e' meglio avere solo un bootloader? Cioe' non e' meglio avere tutta la scelta un lilo e basta? Domanda di pura curiosita'

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo non penso, cioe' come hai messo mi sa che ti fa partire win 2000 e dovresti mettere una cosa del genere per win 98. Comunque non ne sono sicuro
> 
> 

 

Beh, al massimo metto 3 voci nel menu di lilo, giusto, una per ogni OS...

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Devi ricpmpilare il kernel mettendo il supporto scsi

 

io il kernel l'ho compilato con genkernel, non dovrebbe già essere abilitata la segunte voce?

```

SCSI support --->

  SCSI low-level drivers --->

    <*> Sparc ESP Scsi Driver             (Solo per SPARC ESP on-board SCSI adapter)

    <*> PTI Qlogic, ISP Driver            (Solo per controller SBUS SCSI da PTI o QLogic)

    <*> SYM53C8XX Version 2 SCSI support  (Solo per Ultra 60 on-board SCSI adapter)

```

Per vederlo devo dare questo camando vero?

```

cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig

```

lo chiedo perchè non vorrei fare danni...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Per vederlo devo dare questo camando vero?

 

Si va e' questo per vedere che hai nel kernel

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si va e' questo per vedere che hai nel kernel

 

ok, c'è qualche voce in particolare da abilitare, queste sopra? ti posso postare qualcosa in modo che puoi aiutarmi a capire cosa devo attivare?

ti ricordo che ho usato genkernel per compilare, e avevo letto che complilava un kernel compatibile con praticamente tutti gli HW, non è che magari è già abilitato?

un'aiuto per capire cosa abilitare?

GRAZIE

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai usato genkernel probabilmente e' stato gia' compilato. Comunque mi pare che se vuoi cambiare qualcosa e compilare ancora con genkernel il comando sia

```
# genkernel --config=menuconfig
```

----------

## motaboy

il supporto SCSI per cosa? per un controller scsi o te intendi per periferiche scsi (emulazione SCSI per chiavette, hd USB).

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma se hai un kernel 2.6 se è solo per masterizzare il supporto SCSI non ti serve!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma se hai un kernel 2.6 se è solo per masterizzare il supporto SCSI non ti serve!

 

No ma per tutte le periferiche usb (usbstick, cam,...) c'e' bisogno il supporto scsi disk

----------

## codadilupo

a proposito di scsi support e kenrel 2.6... avete notato problemi a masterizzare da linea di comando senza emulazione scsi ?

In pratica a me fallisce sempre, ma se uso k3b tutto funziona....

probabilmente sono io scemo, ma questa masterizzazione atapi non mi convince mica tanto... e c'avevo sperato parecchio, invece !

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> avete notato problemi a masterizzare da linea di comando senza emulazione scsi ?

 

Penso che non sia un problema di emulazione o non emulazione scsi. Il fatto e' che hanno tolto di default dalle opzioni di cdrecord burnfree quindi quando masterizzi dai

```
$ cdrecord driveropts=burnfree dev=/dev/hdX speed=la_tua -v -data immagine.iso
```

----------

## marco86

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> il supporto SCSI per cosa? per un controller scsi o te intendi per periferiche scsi (emulazione SCSI per chiavette, hd USB).

 

per adesso per utilizzare un masterizzatore ide normale!

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se non ho capito male quello che vuoi fare dovrebbe essere possibile, almeno, con grub io ero riuscito a passare al menu dove chiedeva tra un 2000 e un 2000Server.

 

si, mi hai capito, vorrei fare una cosa del genrere!

```

menù lilo

gentoo --->mi avvia gentoo che è in hda

winzoz--->mi carica il menù di winzoz per scelgliere tra win 98 e 2K

```

nel lilo.conf oltre questo devo mettere altro?

```

  other=/dev/hdc1 --->credo che risieda il boot winzoso..al max provo /dev/hdc2 

  label=windows 

```

grazie e scusate se chiedo aiuto per far partire winzoz, non vorrei essere OT e sollevare un FLAME come giorni fa...

GRAZIE PER TUTTE LE VOSTRE RISPOSTE IMMEDIATE COME AL SOLITO

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   avete notato problemi a masterizzare da linea di comando senza emulazione scsi ? 
> 
> ```
> $ cdrecord driveropts=burnfree dev=/dev/hdX speed=la_tua -v -data immagine.iso
> ```
> ...

 

??? cioe' non devo pasargli manco menatew tipo ATAPI e compagniabbella ?

'sta sera provo subito  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ??? cioe' non devo pasargli manco menatew tipo ATAPI e compagniabbella ?

 

No io masterizzio esattamente come indicato l'importante e' l'opzione driveropts=burnfree .

----------

## marco86

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> menù lilo
> ...

 

@Randomaze: tu che forse avevi già fatto quello che ho intenzione di fare io, puoi mica dirmi se basta che in lilo.conf aggiungo questo

```

  other=/dev/hdc1 --->credo che risieda il boot winzoso..al max provo /dev/hdc2 

  label=windows 

```

Grazie mille

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Randomaze: tu che forse avevi già fatto quello che ho intenzione di fare io, puoi mica dirmi se basta che in lilo.conf aggiungo questo
> 
> 

 

Si, dovrebbe bastare quello

----------

## marco86

Grazie Randomaze, allora sta sera vado a casa e provo!

Solo più una cosa!

alla fine questa è la mia situazione...

```

canale ide 0:    hda con gentoo MASTER

         hdb con documenti SLAVE

canale ide 1:   hdc con winzoz MASTER

         cdrom SLAVE   

```

per il masterizzatore devo prendere qualche accorgimento, visto che mi servira un'emulazione SCSI oltre quella di abilitarlo dal kernel? in fstab prima montavo il CDROM, adesso che è stato sostituito fisicamente dal masterizzatore lascio tutto com'è vero?

Grazie ancora

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> per il masterizzatore devo prendere qualche accorgimento, visto che mi servira un'emulazione SCSI oltre quella di abilitarlo dal kernel? in fstab prima montavo il CDROM, adesso che è stato sostituito fisicamente dal masterizzatore lascio tutto com'è vero?

 

Se vuoi usare l'emulazione SCSI (ma al limite prova la ATAPI come hanno suggerito in questo thread) credo che ti cambi il dispositivo... quindi dovresti rifare il link simbolico al nuovo

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se vuoi usare l'emulazione SCSI (ma al limite prova la ATAPI come hanno suggerito in questo thread) credo che ti cambi il dispositivo... quindi dovresti rifare il link simbolico al nuovo

 

parli del link simbolico in fstab vero?

io adesso a occhio avrò

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         user,noauto,ro<---x il masteriz lo tolgo?

```

cosa gli metto? Scusa la mia ignoranza, non ho ancora mai masterizzato con Gentoo

Per quanto riguarda il masterizzatore, io ho staccato il lettore cd e lo sostituito con il mast, posso provare a fare un cd con questo camando?

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cdrecord driveropts=burnfree dev=/dev/hdX speed=la_tua -v -data immagine.iso
> 
> 

 

P.S. io ho emergieto solo cdrtools per adesso...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> cosa gli metto?

 

Lasci cosi' e' cdrecod che puo' masterizzare senza emulazione scsi

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il masterizzatore, io ho staccato il lettore cd e lo sostituito con il mast, posso provare a fare un cd con questo camando?
> 
>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> cdrecord driveropts=burnfree dev=/dev/hdX speed=la_tua -v -data immagine.iso
> ...

 

Si al max buttivia il cd se non va  :Smile: . cambi hdX con il device del tuo cdrom

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> P.S. io ho emergieto solo cdrtools per adesso...

 

cdrecord fa parte di questo pacchetto

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cdrecord driveropts=burnfree dev=/dev/hdX speed=la_tua -v -data immagine.iso
> 
> Si al max buttivia il cd se non va . cambi hdX con il device del tuo cdrom
> ...

 

infatti, non è che e poi tutto sto danno!

Senti qua, io prima ho descritto la mia situazione, di come sono messi i dispositivi sul canale ide, essendo che il masterizzatore è lo slave del secondo canale, suppongo che sia hdd

@ fedeliallalinea: mi illumini su questa parte...

```

 -data immagine.iso

```

non posso masterizzarmi una cartella, ad esempio la cartella condivisi tanto per dire?

nel mentre mi do un'occhiata a man cdrecord...

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> non posso masterizzarmi una cartella, ad esempio la cartella condivisi tanto per dire?

 

Si basta che crei l'iso con

 *Quote:*   

> $ mkisofs -R -J -o output.iso cartella

 

e poi vai con cdrecord (mkisofs e' in cdrtools)

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> non posso masterizzarmi una cartella, ad esempio la cartella condivisi tanto per dire?
> 
> nel mentre mi do un'occhiata a man cdrecord...
> 
> 

 

Dai anche un occhiata a questa pagina di Appunti di Informatica Libera e poi anche alla man page di mkisofs  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

da buon n00b chiedo conferma per essere sicuro di avere capito, scusate la prudenza ma sono alle prime armi..  :Embarassed: 

mettiamo che sul desktop ho la cartella prova, per masterizzarla farò da shell:

```

mkisofs -R -J -o prova.iso /home/Marco/Desktop/Prova

cdrecord driveropts=burnfree dev=/dev/hdd speed=52 -v -data prova.iso

```

la velocità in cosa la scrivo? in Kb/s o in X?

quel -data prova.iso non mi convince, in data indica che si tratta di dati?

quindi se lancio qui due comandi, dovrebbe andare....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> mettiamo che sul desktop ho la cartella prova, per masterizzarla farò da shell:.

 

Si esatto

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> la velocità in cosa la scrivo? in Kb/s o in X?

 

In x, occhio con il 52 vedi se i cd lo sopportano (io ho quelli che fanno 48x anche se il masterizzatore e' un 52)

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> quel -data prova.iso non mi convince, in data indica che si tratta di dati?
> 
> quindi se lancio qui due comandi, dovrebbe andare....

 

Esatto. Se no c'e' anche il -audio che serve per creare un cdaudio dando il comando

```
cdrecord driveropts=burnfree dev=/dev/hdd speed=52 -v -audio /path/to/wav/*.wav
```

----------

## marco86

Grazie mille a tutti! bene, sta sera quando arrivo a casa provero i consigli di randomaze su come configurare al boot alnche lo sporco winzoz e poi mi farò un cd di prova con i preziosi consigli di fedeliallalinea!

Domani posterò i miei risultati, GRAZIE mille ancora a tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato!  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

Allora, sono a casa, il mio problema è questo!

Configuro lilo.conf, ma quando provo a fare partire un winzoz, dal menù di lilo si pianta, non va avanti!

cioè, scelgo winzoz dal menù di lilo, e non fa nulla, si chiude il menu di lilo ma non apre quello dei winzosi...

consigli? posso postarvi qualcosa?

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> cioè, scelgo winzoz dal menù di lilo, e non fa nulla, si chiude il menu di lilo ma non apre quello dei winzosi...
> 
> consigli? posso postarvi qualcosa?

 

Non sei nella situazione descritta qui?

----------

## randomaze

Risposta Cumulativa

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # This system is complicated -- leave no doubt about how the 
> 
>  # BIOS has assigned the device codes: 
> ...

 

@ randomaze: ripesco quello che mi hai scritto in un'altro thread...

dici che aggiungendo il codice che mi hai postato si puo risolvere...?

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> @ randomaze: ripesco quello che mi hai scritto in un'altro thread...

 

Possiamo continuare nell'altro thread? Giusto per permettere a (forse) ripescherà i post di capire il discorso...

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Possiamo continuare nell'altro thread? Giusto per permettere a (forse) ripescherà i post di capire il discorso...

 

Hai perfettamente ragione, scusa!

torno nell'altro topic...

nel mentre grazie

----------

## marco86

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mkisofs -R -J -o prova.iso /home/Marco/Desktop/Prova
> ...

 

Bene, ieri sera ho provato a fare come avevamo detto qua sul forum, di dare questi 2 semplici comandi, sorge un problema, non mi sente il masterizzatore, cioè se metto un cd me lo monta e vedo tranquillamente tutto, ma se provo a far partire cdrecord non mi trova il supporto scsi....Vi posto l'errore.....

```

Linux02 root # cdrecord driveropts=burnfree dev=/dev/hdd speed=52 -v -data prova.iso

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a28 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/hdd'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

Linux02 root #

```

e allora provo a dare il comando 

```

Linux02 root # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a28 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

Linux02 root #

```

//EDIT: splitto il post per un maggior ordine del forum, qua chiedevo aiuto per i componenti, per chiedere come masterizzare continuo qua...

----------

